# i think my kitten doesnt like me



## Dee23232 (Jun 19, 2009)

Heey everyone...I have a 12 weeks old kitten called sky ill upload them here anyway whenever i try to play with him he gets serious and bites quite hard...I always care about him like clean his toilet in the toilet tray. I give his food to him i always talk to him... I give him wet food whenever he wants some... But he always choses my sister...My sister is 22 years old and im only 13 but my sister goes to cambridge university which isnt near our house at all...Sky only sees her twice a week but still hes always with her downstairs on the laptop with my mum and im always upstairs on my computer but he always stays downstairs and whenever i take him upstairs he always starts biting and scartching me...I do everything for him but he never chooses me always my sister he even sleeps with my sister at night...What could i do which might change this even a little bit?


----------



## Simba9952 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Dee,
I think that Sky knows you are the one who feeds him and he knows you are at home everyday. Cats and kittens like lots of people and maybe he is missing your sister when she is away. He would then like to be with her when she's home.
Cats and kittens don't like it if you try to tell them what to do. If I was you I would try to find some games to play with him.
Look for cat games on the internet and try to buy a laser pen. Don't shine the laser at him because you will hurt his eyes, but if you move it around on the floor he will chase it. My Simba is one years old now and she loves the laser pen. Try to find maybe three or four games as he might get bored.
Also, if you are on your computer and not doing anything with Sky he will be bored and he might go somewhere else for more attention.
I think your kitten loves you, but misses your sister too  Good luck !


----------



## Dee23232 (Jun 19, 2009)

dear simba,

Thanks alot for helping i really appreciate your reply to my thread...I will try to do what you said step by step and it starts to make sense...As i said thanks alot for helping and hug your cat for me


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

my kitten smokey dosent like me eather ive had problem with him from the start and he dites me screaches me hisses at me and growls at me but only me not my mum or my sisters so i know how you feel i do everything for him and love him but its hard because he so horrable to to me so im getting him a pet behovoiul thirspest to try and inprove things befor i move out of my mum and in to my new home with him and my other kitten holly i hope things improve with your cat though


----------



## Dee23232 (Jun 19, 2009)

he is starting to get better he started coming up to me and rubbing himself on my hand and we started having alot of fun and i got a lazer pen iswell he loves it alot and hardly gets tired 

I wish things improve with your cat katie200

-dee23232


----------



## Simba9952 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Dee,
So happy things are better for you and your kitten. Simba says thank you for the hugs and wants you to keep playing with the laser and your Sky 

Hi Katie, 
Maybe you could try doing some of the things I said to Dee to try. Try different games and don't be mad with Smokey. If he is angry let him go and calm down, then try playing with him. Good luck


----------



## impulce (Jan 9, 2009)

Dee23232 said:


> Heey everyone...I have a 12 weeks old kitten called sky ill upload them here anyway whenever i try to play with him he gets serious and bites quite hard...I always care about him like clean his toilet in the toilet tray. I give his food to him i always talk to him... I give him wet food whenever he wants some... But he always choses my sister...My sister is 22 years old and im only 13 but my sister goes to cambridge university which isnt near our house at all...Sky only sees her twice a week but still hes always with her downstairs on the laptop with my mum and im always upstairs on my computer but he always stays downstairs and whenever i take him upstairs he always starts biting and scartching me...I do everything for him but he never chooses me always my sister he even sleeps with my sister at night...What could i do which might change this even a little bit?


You sound like you care alot about him and i dont think its that he doesnt like you, kittens dont think like that 

Could it be that your giving him too much attention when he wants to be left alone? 
One of my old cats used to be snotty and horrible with me downstairs, but upstairs was incredibly affectionate - my cat at the moment is similar, she will only cuddle upstairs! So it might be that she just doesnt like your bedroom.

Your sister might have a smell (no offence!) that the kitten prefers.

Dont take it personally, cats and other animals often have a favourite person in a household its just one of those things!


----------



## Dee23232 (Jun 19, 2009)

yeah i think i actually agree with what you said, thanks !

-dee23232


----------

